# DS #4940: RockMan Zero Collection (Japan)



## T-hug (Jun 8, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6247^^

*NOTE: RockMan_Zero_Collection_PROPER_JAP_NDS-ABRAHAM*


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, Megaman Zero Collection! I've been waiting for this baby.

Time to break my L button for good. *shrug*


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Cat boy want English >.


----------



## haflore (Jun 8, 2010)

Great! Shouldn't be long before the English one gets dumped


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 8, 2010)

the u.s version came out today, and I have it, so after I beat it I'll get the u.s dump and beat it again


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 8, 2010)

Meh. False hope. I thought it was the US dump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did someone tried this one ? Any AP ?


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 8, 2010)

The romsite where I was looking for this promotes (advertises) for shoptemp.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 8, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> the u.s version came out today, and I have it, so after I beat it I'll get the u.s dump and beat it again


Hope you enjoy it and take your time in beating it no rush
im trying to beat SaGa Frontier on the PS2 and I wanna beat it before the US rom comes out


----------



## mad567 (Jun 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the u.s version came out today, and I have it, so after I beat it I'll get the u.s dump and beat it again



So why don't you dump it??????


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww I tought japanese version was out long time ago, clumsy meee ^^

Anyhoo me want english versioonnnnnn


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 8, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes because everyone's first impulse upon buying a game is to dump it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, wow, I completely forgot about this. I'll give it a try soon.


----------



## mad567 (Jun 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes because everyone's first impulse upon buying a game is to dump it.



No it's because the roms hasn't leaked out yet and if he is the only peorson how has the original why not???

I didn't mean to force him to do that


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 8, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because this site doesn't host roms dumbass, and I don't know how to do it


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 8, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> mad567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Finally someone who understands.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 8, 2010)

aww sadness =P not US 

-sits n waits patiently- 

lol itll prolly be out when i get home from work today. at 10pm


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 8, 2010)

I would have been happier with a new MegaMan StarForce. It used to be every summer a new MegaMan RPG game. But they skipped 2010.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 8, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> I would have been happier with a new MegaMan StarForce. It used to be every summer a new MegaMan RPG game. But they skipped 2010.


I know what you mean, I to would like a StarForce 4 more


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 8, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> corr0126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I wasn't gonna say a word I just told him to wait until someone else upload this game 
and don't rush through the game.
People they are called Pre releases. it means until someone dumps the game it stays
TBC!!!!!


----------



## Xtreme09 (Jun 8, 2010)

I cant believe i'm doing this...

Because Megaman Zero Collection just got cancelled from being released in Australia! 
And importing is more expensive than the price originally shown in my country.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 8, 2010)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> I cant believe i'm doing this...
> 
> Because Megaman Zero Collection just got cancelled from being released in Australia!
> And importing is more expensive than the price originally shown in my country.



JUST got canceled? That's cruel.


----------



## Xtreme09 (Jun 8, 2010)

I KNOW RIGHT?! This game was to come out in 2 days! I had it preordered too! But apparantly games are getting too expensive for Game Companies to port to Australia so they cancelled it. They did the same with Sin and Punishment 2 and alot of Wiiware games! And i'm not even getting Disgaea Infinite either...

Somebody pity us freakin Australians...


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 8, 2010)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> I KNOW RIGHT?! This game was to come out in 2 days! I had it preordered too! But apparantly games are getting too expensive for Game Companies to port to Australia so they cancelled it. They did the same with Sin and Punishment 2 and alot of Wiiware games! And i'm not even getting Disgaea Infinite either...



Did you at least get your money back?


----------



## Xtreme09 (Jun 8, 2010)

Of course I did. But this still angers me. This is the THIRD Megaman collection to not be released in Australia!

I had faith in you Capcom... ToT


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 8, 2010)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> Of course I did. But this still angers me. This is the THIRD Megaman collection to not be released in Australia!
> 
> I had faith in you Capcom... ToT



Im sorry man-that actually hurt me to hear that fellow gamers are being DENIED....


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 8, 2010)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> Of course I did. But this still angers me. This is the THIRD Megaman collection to not be released in Australia!
> 
> I had faith in you Capcom... ToT


Thats harsh, everyone should play the game, importing just make you send more money


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Jun 8, 2010)

Xtreme09 said:
			
		

> Of course I did. But this still angers me. This is the THIRD Megaman collection to not be released in Australia!
> 
> I had faith in you Capcom... ToT



Never have faith in a company they are never in it for you, it's all about the money.


----------



## bejiman (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder how long do we have to wait for US  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I saw Xtreme09 in GameFAQs MMZC boards...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

DAMN...

lets go back to the original and important question...

Any Anti-Piracy on this bitch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes...I would like a new Megaman Starforce...

but I hate the 3X1 battles...

Battle Network has a 3X3 full range...

and they did not skip 2010..they just released a remake of Megaman Battle Network 1 just entangled with the Starforce Storyline (Megaman EXE Operation Shooting Star)

I want that classic 3 X 3 battle system back.


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so glad Capcom decided to release a MM Zero Collection. The ZX games were fun, but they don't hold a candle to the Zero series. Pure gaming bliss.


----------



## gs233169 (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I need English Version...........


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't remember if I've played the 4 MMZ or only 3 and 4 :/ Anyway, it was a long time ago, and it was on emulator.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2010)

Odd really, the US version is the first to come out, yet the JP version gets dumped first.

This is one I wanted to buy locally, but it doesn't look like either of my local retailers will have it Friday, so i'm importing from play-asia now...


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jun 8, 2010)

How strange, the USA one comes out but they dump the JPN version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-hopes get crushed-


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> How strange, the USA one comes out but they dump the JPN version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pure evil!


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 8, 2010)

you can see tears in Ciel's eyes on the box art... I want to cry...


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 8, 2010)

She's crying for us... Unable to play MMZ in english... True story. By the way, I love the name "Ciel".


----------



## LuigiBlood (Jun 8, 2010)

Also, "Ciel" means "Sky" in french. The sky is always beautiful when there's a Sunrise.
But damn, no US/EU ROM ! I want to play it, as i never played Megaman Zero Series...


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 8, 2010)

incoming news dump groups says the English version is incoming, repeat u.s version of megaman zero collection coming shorty


----------



## RyougaSaotome (Jun 8, 2010)

^Thanks for the headsup. Keeps me from DL'ing this, starting, and then having to start over. Haha.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

ANY ANTI PIRACY!? O_O


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 8, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> incoming news dump groups says the English version is incoming, repeat u.s version of megaman zero collection coming shorty


so the us version is already dumped


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 8, 2010)

RyougaSaotome said:
			
		

> ^Thanks for the headsup. Keeps me from DL'ing this, starting, and then having to start over. Haha.


they are waiting for their source to deliver the goods


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> corr0126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What makes you say that? He clearly said "Coming soon"


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 8, 2010)

did anyone found it? just asking


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 8, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> did anyone found it? just asking


yeah I have the cart one my dsi currently battling the third boss on zero one


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> did anyone found it? just asking


I'm still searching it but no luck, i only found the file name.


----------



## Pliskron (Jun 8, 2010)

I want


----------



## Rayder (Jun 8, 2010)

I found it, but it's through an FTP and I keep getting "550 access denied" using FireFTP.  I obviously don't know how to set it up to slurp it from that place.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I found it, but it's through an FTP and I keep getting "550 access denied" using FireFTP.  I obviously don't know how to set it up to slurp it from that place.


I've found that link too but you need to pay the service.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 8, 2010)

To anyone who downloaded the japanese version: Are there any possible features that the US version may not have (maybe voice acting)?


----------



## Kotone (Jun 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> To anyone who downloaded the japanese version: Are there any possible features that the US version may not have (maybe voice acting)?
> Pre-reviews hinted that japanese collection will be similar to japanese releases of the games while NA will be similar to NA releases. i.e. no ending song in Zero 4 and no blood.
> 
> QUOTEI found it, but it's through an FTP and I keep getting "550 access denied" using FireFTP. I obviously don't know how to set it up to slurp it from that place. wacko.gif


Oh those hilarious chinese guys, making people pay for not paying.


----------



## saxamo (Jun 8, 2010)

What games are included in this release?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 8, 2010)

*cough cough* I have it now... .>.... *hides*


----------



## Escape (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, so many people are viewing this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, I think I've found it too. Downloading now to check it out...


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> *cough cough* I have it now... .>.... *hides*


So you can confirm us, it has any AP??


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 8, 2010)

Hopefully if I go to Gamestop today, they have it...


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 8, 2010)

```
_____
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .----\ÂÂÂÂ"-.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.--.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ{ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //""\\ÂÂÂÂ{________\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ)
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ((ÂÂÂÂ))ÂÂ{ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ }\ÂÂÂÂ)
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ " .-'/ÂÂ { / o oÂÂ c)\ÂÂ/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ||"ÂÂÂÂ{/ÂÂÂÂ _ {ÂÂ \/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ||ÂÂÂÂ (_______)ÂÂÂÂ}}_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ||__ __/{ÂÂ __ÂÂÂÂ }ÂÂ \
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/_)ÂÂ)\ÂÂ {ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ}ÂÂÂÂ \
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ||_/__\ÂÂ_{ÂÂÂÂÂÂ} y/_ÂÂ/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ||ÂÂÂÂ \_/ {ÂÂÂÂ}ÂÂ \__/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___________||____ÂÂ/ÂÂ {__}ÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ_________________
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\_______________/ /______________\ \_______________/
ÂÂÂÂ ______ _______ÂÂ _______ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ______ ____ÂÂ_____ÂÂÂÂ______ _____ÂÂ___
_____\__ÂÂ \\ÂÂ __ )__\ÂÂ __ )__ ___\__ÂÂ \\ÂÂ \(ÂÂÂÂ/____\__ÂÂ \\ÂÂÂÂ\/ÂÂ \
\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ__ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ _ÂÂ \\ÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ _ÂÂ \\ÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂ\\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \_
\_ÂÂÂÂ\)ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ\)ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ\_ÂÂ \)ÂÂÂÂ\_ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ\_ÂÂÂÂ\)ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _/
ÂÂ |__________\________//____\____/__________/____\____/_________/____\/___|
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 4wBra4whH4M tH3 k1nG of JUICEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ROCKMAN ZERO COLLECTION PROPER AND CRACKEDÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ +-----------------------------------------------------------------------+
ÂÂ |ÂÂ Street date : WHO KNOEZÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Language : HEBREW!111!!!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂ JEW date .: TODAY, LOL!!!111ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFiles ...: NOT ENOUGH!!!11ÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ |ÂÂ Source .....: STONE TABLETZÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Region ..: SUNNY BEACH AT GAZA|
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ LOLOLOL NO HELP FOR GAZAÂÂ|
ÂÂ |_______________________________________________________________________|
ÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂ . Release notesÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .

ÂÂÂÂ SHALOM MAH NIGGAZ, KING OF JUIZE IZ BACK IN BIDNIS!
ÂÂÂÂ TODAY EY3 BR1NG J00Z ROCKMANS Z3r0 COLLECTIONZ, BECAUSE THATS WHAT
ÂÂÂÂ US JUIZEZ AER KNOWN FOR, BEING GENEROUS.
ÂÂÂÂ 2BEWD 3YE HAD TO PROPER SOME CHINAMENZ GROUP WIT DIZ
ÂÂÂÂ WORKING CRACK (DATZ WHAT EYE LIKE TO SMOKE BUT ONLY ON SHABBAT).
ÂÂÂÂ ALSO EYED LIKE TO USE DIZ OPPORTUNATAY 2 SEND SOME FUCKINGZ
ÂÂÂÂ TO A DUDE CALLED JEZUS. I SEE THAT FAGET RELEASED SOME USELESS SHIT
ÂÂÂÂ SOME TIME AGO. TALK ABOUT ONEHIT WONDER, PROBABLY SOME LAMERZ WHO
ÂÂ . DONT DAER TO USE THEIR REAL NAMEZ OR GROUPZ, MUCH UNLIKE THE LEGENDARY.
ÂÂÂÂ ABRAHAMZ. EYE TAKE DIZ SHIT SERIOS. DEADLY SERIOS, LIKE STEVEN SAGAT. ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_____ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
ÂÂ |_____________ _ÂÂ.-"ÂÂÂÂ/----.ÂÂ_ _____________________________________|
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ}ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ (ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/________}ÂÂPISSINGZ 2 JEWSUZÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(ÂÂÂÂ/{ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ }ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ/(cÂÂ o o \ }ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\/ÂÂ } _ÂÂÂÂ \}ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ +--------------- -_{{ÂÂÂÂ(_______) - -----------------------------------+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ {ÂÂÂÂ __ÂÂ }\
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ {ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ}ÂÂ\__ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ_\y {ÂÂÂÂÂÂ}__.---\_ ..--"""" .ÂÂ| |
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__/ÂÂ {ÂÂÂÂ/_ _\ÂÂ \_)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ __,| |___
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ {__(__)_)""""ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|___ÂÂ ___|
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /______________\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ| |
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ | |
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |_|
```

Here is the NFO and they say it has AP since they cracked it.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> ```
> _____
> ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .----\ÂÂÂÂ"-.
> ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.--.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ{ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\
> ...


Thanks for the .nfo, now i'll try to find it


----------



## .Darky (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, who wrote that?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 8, 2010)

I found it but that dumb ass Chinese forum wont let me log in


----------



## Takanato (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol I found it but the site keeps defunctioning.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

wonder what the file name is?


----------



## Kotone (Jun 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> wonder what the file name is?


abe-rmzc


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 8, 2010)

Kotone said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong cvn-rzc


----------



## Kotone (Jun 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wrong cvn-rzc


It's Caravan's.
Abraham's release (for which phoenixclaws posted an NFO) is different.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> Kotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cvn-rzc is for Caravan release and abe-rmzc is for ABRAHAM release (This one is cracked)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> Kotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EH HEH HEH HEH


THANK YA   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Yes that was a Resident Evil 4 Reference)

found it..not on a Chinese forum either

*and I know which one you are talking about*


----------



## N-TG (Jun 8, 2010)

Trying to find rom... Found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rockman Time YAY!!!!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 8, 2010)

Ha I found it and got the ABRAHAM RELEASE


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 8, 2010)

GREAT!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 8, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> What games are included in this release?


Zero 1-4


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

By the way...

the CHINESE FORUM you have to _*BUY*_ bandwidth..at least 1gb worth

(yes I registered and everything @[email protected]





)

so fuck that xD

8 Minutes left till I can bask in rockman goodness


----------



## mega535 (Jun 8, 2010)

so can anyone show how to download this game?


----------



## magicksun (Jun 8, 2010)

this game have the option to change for english?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

mega535 said:
			
		

> so can anyone show how to download this game?





WHY YES I CAN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Download Here


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 8, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> this game have the option to change for english?


Sadly no
but the English Rom will be released later today or tomorrow
so i would wait if I were you


----------



## mega535 (Jun 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> mega535 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry im new here


----------



## magicksun (Jun 8, 2010)

mega535 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no links boys , there are rules in this forum


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> mega535 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcasm?

Link to site rules is Link to site rules.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 8, 2010)

Now we need a Megaman X Collection on the DS!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

son of a btich

i'm getting sick of all the goddamn noobs giving me PM's about "askin where the ROM is at"


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 8, 2010)

found it i won t answer to any pm


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

I tell them google is their friend.

..oh and to fuck off xP

the next lucky noob to PM me will get a surprise.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 8, 2010)

Why is it so hard for someone to abuse google, I mean really.


Spoiler












Waste of screen space. :V


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 8, 2010)

found it!
gonna play it on my R4 now!


----------



## mAlvarado (Jun 8, 2010)

downloading


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 8, 2010)

I went to ds-scene's chat which wouldn't let me get and I did the first time they kicked me out for spaming then I tried to log in with a different name the chat client they have there wouldn't let me so basically I unintentionally flooded they sent my ip to nintendo's fraud site(checked they don't have one)just to tell megaman zero collection u.s version delay becuase the supplier hasn't delivered the goods but it seems I wasted my time there


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jun 8, 2010)

finally,
this might be the best megaman game for ds handheld until now:.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 8, 2010)

damn im late here.

does this version have voice acting?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

OFFTOPIC LOL : 

anybody look at the new GBATEMP logo?...

what's up with that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ON TOPIC  - it's a awesome collection..maybe a slight graphic touch up would have been nice


----------



## corr0126 (Jun 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> OFFTOPIC LOL :
> 
> anybody look at the new GBATEMP logo?...
> 
> ...


fuck yes sweet chin strap


----------



## magicksun (Jun 8, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> magicksun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha yeees we arew!


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 8, 2010)

Here comes another useless post:

What's up with all these "downloading right now"/whatever posts? That's just begging for people asking you where to get it...  And besides, pretty useless if you ask me.

Yes, I will try this too - even better when it's out in english


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 8, 2010)

*grins* It's always a fun time when the noobs are out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Too bad I can't read Japanese but at least I know what to expect.


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2010)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Here comes another useless post:
> 
> What's up with all these "downloading right now"/whatever posts? That's just begging for people asking you where to get it...  And besides, pretty useless if you ask me.
> 
> Yes, I will try this too - even better when it's out in english


It helps people know that it is in fact somewhere out there on the big internet, and not only in a .nfo file on a release site, I guess.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 8, 2010)

what's with the nfo from Abraham?

its really weird...

ontopic: game brings back memories from the first time i played it in 2000 something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




planing on buying 2 of the game. one for show and one to play


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2010)

yes! thanks!


----------



## basher11 (Jun 8, 2010)

just remembered:

in the first megaman zero game, Japan put blood when the soldiers died in the beginning.
The US version had that taken out.

this game has the blood


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 8, 2010)

Me vs 1ST boss


Please rate


----------



## .Darky (Jun 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> just remembered:
> 
> in the first megaman zero game, Japan put blood when the soldiers died in the beginning.
> The US version had that taken out.
> ...


Not trying to be rude but....you suck.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 8, 2010)

.Darky said:


> No. The GBA version has blood too but only during the intro sequence when the Resistance soldiers are getting killed.
> 
> the US version censored the blood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 8, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am playing for the first time Megaman zero 1 :/


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> Me vs 1ST boss
> 
> 
> Please rate


You're about as good as me! But that's not saying much.
Oh and you really should cut your fingernails... They look a bit disgusting.
And I mean that in the nicest way possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure that sounded a lot nicer before you wrote it out.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> the US version censored the blood.


Yes, I know. We only get to see a bit in the intro sequence.

Did you read carefully my response and what you first stated?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ok i will cut them now sry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (off topic)


----------



## lrwr14 (Jun 8, 2010)

The U.S version is OUT......*Google...*

Never played the original versions, so i'm looking forward to this


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Jun 8, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, the Aztec Falcon battle in the video 2 posts above showed no lag! IIRC, the GBA version had some noticable lag during this battle.


----------



## zruben (Jun 8, 2010)

lrwr14 said:
			
		

> The U.S version is OUT......*Google...*
> 
> Never played the original versions, so i'm looking forward to this



do you have the filename?


----------



## basher11 (Jun 8, 2010)

i think he means that he's gonna search for the game on google.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jun 8, 2010)

You guys are killing me...


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 8, 2010)

Anti-piracy!!?? None!?


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> and they did not skip 2010..they just released a remake of Megaman Battle Network 1 just entangled with the Starforce Storyline (Megaman EXE Operation Shooting Star)


US version hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 8, 2010)

PyroSpark said:
			
		

> Anti-piracy!!?? None!?



there is. that's why there's a cracked version.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cracked Version works fine on Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.7


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jun 8, 2010)

Rockman Zero Collection - First 5 Minutes - [Nintendo Ds]


----------



## hova1 (Jun 8, 2010)

could it be possible to swap the english text from the us release with japanese text in the jpn release?
because i really don't want to play it in it censored form.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 8, 2010)

I dont think there will be an english release of OSS due to poor sales in japan. You be paying full price for a gba game with an extra scenario.

but i found the rom, i dont know why ppl are complaining, i mean its a clear as day...


----------



## liltorchic (Jun 8, 2010)

I dont understand why everyone is saying it wont come out in US since it came out today...


----------



## Epsilonsama (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok I dont understand why is the Japanese version being released early, but there's no sign of the US version?


----------



## lrwr14 (Jun 8, 2010)

>.< can't find the rom, Oh well, unless someone wants to PM me on were to find it, I will wait till tomorrow....


----------



## thumper1023 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just had surgery yesterday and I was really hoping to play this after, but i cant find it, can someone please help, i'd really appreciate it


----------



## liltorchic (Jun 8, 2010)

OK everybody, just search DS #4940: RockMan Zero Collection (Japan) that on google.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 8, 2010)

thumper1023 said:
			
		

> I just had surgery yesterday and I was really hoping to play this after, but i cant find it, can someone please help, i'd really appreciate it


Sorry buddy, but we can't share links.

The best advice is to search the filename on Google and cross your fingers.


I hope your surgery went well.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 8, 2010)

have it but waiting on the (U) version


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 8, 2010)

some guy just dumped the us version on this site i have and no i will not tell you what site it is or give you  a invite to it SO DONT ASK!!!


----------



## Raynar (Jun 8, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> some guy just dumped the us version on this site i have and no i will not tell you what site it is or give you  a invite to it SO DONT ASK!!!


Honestly why speak of it...  
If your trying to piss off people that's consider like 5 year old tactic.  Basically saying: "I have and you don't ha ha..."  
GTFO dude.


----------



## N-TG (Jun 8, 2010)

I have love plus + and I am not giving you nah nah nah nah nah nah XD

Seriously I love this game the only problem I have is that my L button doesn't work at all times :'(


----------



## mad567 (Jun 8, 2010)

Found the jap rom............

I already downloaded it but I changed my mind and decided to w8 till us version leaks out


----------



## Rayder (Jun 8, 2010)

You know, I might just put the USA version of this on my CycloDS after all.  Ever since I lost my eye, my gaming skills have dropped considerably, so that easy mode might be right up my alley.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 8, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> Found the jap rom............
> 
> I already downloaded it but I changed my mind and decided to w8 till us version leaks out


It doesnt really need to be leaked. It came out today.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 8, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> You know, I might just put the USA version of this on my CycloDS after all.  Ever since I lost my eye, my gaming skills have dropped considerably, so that easy mode might be right up my alley.


Capcom really went all out on Easy Mode, though I hear it makes each game progressively harder if you play on that mode.
For reference, pretty much all spike/pits are covered, you start at max health upgrades, max crystals, all sub tanks filled.
From what I hear anyway.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2010)

So, do you think that through the magic of hacking, Japanese Rom + USA Rom = Uncensored USA rom, complete with voice overs?


----------



## Helveteskuken (Jun 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So, do you think that through the magic of hacking, Japanese Rom + USA Rom = Uncensored USA rom, complete with voice overs?



I doubt it since none figured out how to put the voice overs back in MegaMan ZX.


----------



## Epsilonsama (Jun 8, 2010)

Never mind it seems I got a corrupted file.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2010)

Helveteskuken said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, well I had Megaman Starforce 3 in mind, but then I guess that wasn't exactly voice "overs".
MMSF3 had a japanese voice patch, it worked pretty nicely on AKAIO 1.5. 1.6RC1 stopped working though.


----------



## Helveteskuken (Jun 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Helveteskuken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, I didn't know since I never played any of the Starforce games except the first one(and didn't really like it).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

There's blood in this one. Capcom lied. Jerks.


----------



## Helveteskuken (Jun 9, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> There's blood in this one. Capcom lied. Jerks.



I'm sure they remove the blood in the US release, like they did in the GBA games.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 9, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> There's blood in this one. Capcom lied. Jerks.



only in the (J) version. the US one will censor it.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sigh. Probably won't be out until tomorrow.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

Helveteskuken said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall playing ZX and ZX Advent with JPN voice overs...could be imagining it though.
Might've just been combat voices I guess.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

Is there a Help thread or FAQ that someone as started already for this Game. I forget the Missions and playing in Japanese is not helping.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 9, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Is there a Help thread or FAQ that someone as started already for this Game. I forget the Missions and playing in Japanese is not helping.



check the GBA walkthroughs.

and this game is pretty damn straight forward. i find it hard to be lost


----------



## demitrius (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry if this was answered (swear I looked in the thread) - this has English included or no? Thanks.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 9, 2010)

No english in this. All graphics, options, everything is in Japanese.

Also with SCDSTWO, the SCDSTWO in-game menu goes a bit crazy, tons of white lines going up and down the screen. Very pretty but was a bit concerned with it at first.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

Is there a Help thread or FAQ that someone as started already for this Game. I forget the Missions and playing in Japanese is not helping.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 9, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Sorry if this was answered (swear I looked in the thread) - this has English included or no? Thanks.


There isn't English. The US ROM should be dumped pretty soon as it was released today.


----------



## ore0 (Jun 9, 2010)

salamai said:
			
		

> Is there a Help thread or FAQ that someone as started already for this Game. I forget the Missions and playing in Japanese is not helping.


It was already answered, and you really shouldn't repost the same question twice, but I'll send you some links:
*Megaman Zero:*
http://www.gamefaqs.com/gba/551912-mega-man-zero/faqs/21840
*Megaman Zero 2:*
http://www.gamefaqs.com/gba/589660-mega-ma...ro-2/faqs/35632
*Megaman Zero 3:*
http://www.gamefaqs.com/gba/920055-mega-ma...ro-3/faqs/30199
*Megaman Zero 4:*
http://www.gamefaqs.com/gba/925724-mega-ma...ro-4/faqs/36647


----------



## mAlvarado (Jun 9, 2010)

Some info of the patched version of the MMZC (abe-rmzc.nds), it has been modified, on MMZ1 you begin with the max health bar, and with the four sub tanks

I'm going to try the clean room and see if there's some really AP on it


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jun 9, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> demitrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it? I have tried Gamestops in 2 different states. They don't have it yet.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

mAlvarado said:
			
		

> Some info of the patched version of the MMZC (abe-rmzc.nds), it has been modified, on MMZ1 you begin with the max health bar, and with the four sub tanks
> 
> I'm going to try the clean room and see if there's some really AP on it


That sounds like Easy Mode.
Did you pick Easy Mode?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 9, 2010)

It seems the release has been considered as nuked. I don't know why, but it's maybe for that reason

EDIT : Or maybe because of the AP fix.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> It seems the release has been considered as nuked. I don't know why, but it's maybe for that reason
> 
> EDIT : Or maybe because of the AP fix.But this is the Caravan release, which I assume is clean. The 'nuked' ROM everyone is talking about is the Abraham release.
> 
> ...


Mmkay. Kinda racist and not properly formatted. Who are they, immature 10 year olds thinking that calling someone Jewish is some sort of insult... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NAZI


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i said the same thing. Theres no way they are serious. I wouldnt even bother downloading from them.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was also talking about the Abraham relase. And I see I'm not the only one who was shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some kind of message against the israelian embargo ? Anyway, we should all boycott this release.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

So the Max Health Bar is the AP and the sub tanks


----------



## mAlvarado (Jun 9, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> mAlvarado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes @[email protected]





sorry, I don't know jappanise so I don't see that XD XD 


thanks for the info


----------



## YayMii (Jun 9, 2010)

See, if you continue to read the NFO, you'll see this:



Spoiler



[titleriginal unaltered quote from NFO, offensive, use of N word]SHALOM MAH NIGGAZ, KING OF JUIZE IZ BACK IN BIDNIS!
TODAY EY3 BR1NG J00Z ROCKMANS Z3r0 COLLECTIONZ, BECAUSE THATS WHAT
US JUIZEZ AER KNOWN FOR, BEING GENEROUS.
2BEWD 3YE HAD TO PROPER SOME CHINAMENZ GROUP WIT DIZ
WORKING CRACK (DATZ WHAT EYE LIKE TO SMOKE BUT ONLY ON SHABBAT).
ALSO EYED LIKE TO USE DIZ OPPORTUNATAY 2 SEND SOME FUCKINGZ
TO A DUDE CALLED JEZUS. I SEE THAT FAGET RELEASED SOME USELESS SHIT
SOME TIME AGO. TALK ABOUT ONEHIT WONDER, PROBABLY SOME LAMERZ WHO
DONT DAER TO USE THEIR REAL NAMEZ OR GROUPZ, MUCH UNLIKE THE LEGENDARY
ABRAHAMZ. EYE TAKE DIZ SHIT SERIOS. DEADLY SERIOS, LIKE STEVEN SAGAT.[/quote]





Spoiler: Trying to translate, Some censorship. Bold=my own additions, and strikeouts=original text



Hello my n*****s, the "King of Jews" is back in business!
Today I bring you RockMan Zero Collection, because that's what
us Jews are looking for, being generous.
But I had to proper *nuke*





 some Chinamen group with this working (That's what I like to smoke but only on 'shabbat').
Also, I'd like to use this opportunity to send some f***ings
to a dude named Jesus. I see that fag released some useless s***
some time ago. Talk about one hit wonder, probably some lamers who
don't dare to use their real names or groups, much unlike the legendary *EPIC FAIL*
Abraham. I *don't* take this s*** deadly serious, like Steven Sagat.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

So which Version is the right release


----------



## YayMii (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> So which Version is the right release


Caravan is the clean release, but has AP. Abraham, who is an offensive immature release group (if you can call them that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) who happens to have a fully working version without the AP.

I'm not bothering to try either, because I'm waiting for the US release.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

oh I downloaded Abraham's release
personally I think Abraham is not a release group to me 
I've never heard of them until today


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 9, 2010)

damn are the noobs looking for this going on filetrip b/c its really laggy and it just d/c me from the site. Damn it i need to update my cyclods!

ontopic: This game is awesome!!!!

Edit: I just found out that the only way to play the game straight is playing easy mode.
Playing medium or hard requires you to play each game separately. Well this is what i think.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2010)

What Mod chips has anyone unlocked yet?


----------



## UltyBomber77 (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> So the Max Health Bar is the AP and the sub tanks


no, thats the new easy mode feature


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 9, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> damn are the noobs looking for this going on filetrip b/c its really laggy and it just d/c me from the site. Damn it i need to update my cyclods!
> 
> ontopic: This game is awesome!!!!
> 
> ...


Yea, Easy Mode makes you play straight with it getting progressively harder throughout the entire playthrough.
Apparently.


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

What was the AP this time?

And daaaayum,i wonder how can the japanese one dumped faster than the USA one,i mean,the japanese gonna release the game on saturday and the usa one should have been released yesterday..what the hell?


----------



## Epsilonsama (Jun 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be so uptight, the internet aint serious business.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 9, 2010)

just curious, is there any new information about the American release? or we still gotta wait?


----------



## TheCypher (Jun 9, 2010)

The hell,the sites are putting a 9 june date for release now


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 9, 2010)

TheCypher said:
			
		

> The hell,the sites are putting a 9 june date for release now


On the official site its still june 8th


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Jun 9, 2010)

Waiting, waiting. Ah crap I guess I'll just go and try to blow some more dust out of my shoulder buttons in preparation for when it does arrive.

I hope the AP is going to be an easy one.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> EH HEH HEH HEH
> 
> 
> THANK YA
> ...


Whddaya buyin'?
Eh heh hehe,
Thank ya.


Anyway, I'll probably wait for the US release. Hopefully it will be compatible with my Wood.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd much rather play it on my Ds, anyway yea I'll play the us release much less confusing than the jap version


----------



## FTommy (Jun 9, 2010)

I still wonder how come that the Jap got released faster and it's even cracked already...Anyone know what was the AP in it?


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 9, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> I still wonder how come that the Jap got released faster and it's even cracked already...Anyone know what was the AP in it?


i suggest you download the original uncracked release and find out for yourself, but most likely it's just a white/black screen on boot.


----------



## TheCypher (Jun 9, 2010)

This release is werid,whats up with the delay


----------



## Helveteskuken (Jun 9, 2010)

TheCypher said:
			
		

> This release is werid,whats up with the delay



What delay? Or are you talking about the US release?


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm buying this once it's out in europe


----------



## magicksun (Jun 9, 2010)

my nails are broken of waiting and waiting! grrr


----------



## mightymage (Jun 9, 2010)

wheres the american version


----------



## magicksun (Jun 9, 2010)

mightymage said:
			
		

> wheres the american version


is here on my own! lalala


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 9, 2010)

*sniff* It smells thread lock.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

I just bought the English version
and It's Worth Buying!!!


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 9, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> I just bought the English version
> and It's Worth Buying!!!


lucky you i will w8 to dump it like everyone else ^^


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 9, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No asking for rom dumps sorry


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well Venom has a USA version out now. Works fine on my M3 Zero i.

Fun game, but hard.


----------

